# Berlin 2/12



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be out there again, probably off Bonner Rd ramp. We'll see what the late afternoon/evening gives up. Report later.

Carl


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You should do good just before dark. I've been getting some real good reports the last 2 days. Jigging raps seem to be the ticket.....Mark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

was there yesterday and today.... got one keeper yesterday 10 throw backs nice the keeper was 23 inches.... today I got three keepers one was 15, one 19 and one 18.... got them on jiggin raps 3 different colors and three different colors of vibe and cicada.... bite was hot from 730 till about 830am and then trailed off.... last night bite didn't pick up till about 5!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Last evening, I found Berlin Lake - does that count for anything?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

take your tie downs,that wind is brutal today.Blew my 190 lbs plus shantie right off the hole.so as not to admit defeat we stayed and had to wedge my foot in one hole and fished in the other.after 1030 we gave up.
now I'll buy the tie downs


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Met SONAR out on the lake today.... sorry if I seemed crabby when you first came over.... really not normally a crabby guy.... but it was nice meeting you and I hope you guys whacked em after I left!
I was trying to pack up my stuff around 1130 and stepped out of the shanty, wind lifted up and dumped my bucket that had my fish and my metal measuring stick... I now need to bring another utensil for measuring those fish cause it went straight down the hole and my fish almost did too! and that was after I bumped my gaff and it went down the hole... LOL! what can you do! I could see my gaff on the vex but couldn't snag it! now I am gaffless and metal measuring devise thingyless!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jiggin'fool said:


> Met SONAR out on the lake today.... sorry if I seemed crabby when you first came over.... really not normally a crabby guy.... but it was nice meeting you and I hope you guys whacked em after I left!
> I was trying to pack up my stuff around 1130 and stepped out of the shanty, wind lifted up and dumped my bucket that had my fish and my metal measuring stick... I now need to bring another utensil for measuring those fish cause it went straight down the hole and my fish almost did too! and that was after I bumped my gaff and it went down the hole... LOL! what can you do! I could see my gaff on the vex but couldn't snag it! now I am gaffless and metal measuring devise thingyless!


Oh Crap! Talk about a bad day!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

How did you do Carl???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like some did better than me. Only caught 2, one about 8" and one about 17". Had several more hits, but only got those 2. Had everything in the hole, but the only one they would hit is the new color, the reddish pink jiggin rap. Tried bigger, smaller....vibees and everything else, the only one they'd hit and sometimes miss is that reddish/pink (it's a new color!!) jiggin rap! Glad to hear others did better. Jiggin Fool, you're a great guy, but sounds like you had a *VERY BAD DAY*. Sorry to hear all that!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what would have made it worse is if I didn't catch anything... list I could bring a couple home... expensive fish yesterday though!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> what would have made it worse is if I didn't catch anything... list I could bring a couple home... expensive fish yesterday though!


Hey, could of added your car keys to the mix!

Looks at the bright side.... a "bad" day fishing is still a better then a good day at work....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah unless your laid off! then you think about needing work when your fishing and that is no good!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Once again, I only iced one walleye, about a 12 incher. I did mark a bunch of fish and "rolled" at least 10. I was using Vibe-E's. Fished all over the area too, ending up taking a long walk almost across the lake. I missed a lot of good bites... I guess I need to go back out this afternoon and practice some more. 

What size jigging raps are you guys using? Are you tipping w/ minnow heads?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

yes,you can get them at A/C bait just past the bridge on the right


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

#5 and #3's... put half a minnow on the treble!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Had fun on Sunday. Marked a bunch, missed a few, but that was it. Hell of a sunset... LOL!

We'll get 'em next time (if there is one)


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


> Had fun on Sunday. Marked a bunch, missed a few, but that was it. Hell of a sunset... LOL!
> 
> We'll get 'em next time (if there is one)











Heres the sunset from east reservoir.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the sunset from Berlin.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Big Daddy you have outdone yourself..That is a fantastic picture...That shot made the trip on the ice well worth it....JIM....CL...:C


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just made that my background on pc...... awesome pic Big Daddy. God shows himself sometimes.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I give a higher power all the credit. I just take the pictures. It was truly awesome.


----------

